# Help I'm a shelf virgin



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi can anyone help me please, I have just bought a shelf from wilkinsons so I can put my taranutlas on it but as you can see from my title I haven't done it before, I belive my walls are plaster board. Do I need anything special to do the job as I have the shelf, screws,raw plugs, drill and screwdriver as I'm scared I will hit wires.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

wires usually go up the wall (or down the wall depending which way you look at it) where there's an electrical source. So if you have a plug socket there'll be cables going up / down the wall where it is. If there are no plug sockets or light switches anywhere near where you're putting the shelf then there'll be be wires.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Echo Meko.

But for the record... the thread title made me expect something else :lol2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

The nearest plug sockets is about 3ft away, the light switch is on the same wall but my bedroom door is in the middle


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Echo Meko.
> 
> But for the record... the thread title made me expect something else :lol2:


Well what u do with shelfs is up to u:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

although my usual advice is.... get a man to do it 

but if you insist on doing it yourself at least film it so we can have a laugh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Would a stud finder help me or does that only detect metel and wood


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

lisadew24 said:


> Would a stud finder help me or does that only detect metel and wood


I'm sorry but this has made me giggle. 

On a serious note, a stud finder would also locate cables, cables are metal, and this is your stud finder detects metla sources. 

HOwever, if there are no electurical gadgets above or below where you are drilling then it is very very unlikly there will be a cable behind the wall. 

Also, remeber if you are fixing it to just plaster board there is noting there to hold up any weight. You are best trying to find the wooden supports on the stud wall and then srewing into these. 

Jay


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I'm sorry but this has made me giggle.
> 
> On a serious note, a stud finder would also locate cables, cables are metal, and this is your stud finder detects metla sources.
> 
> ...


Hi I didn't no if it would detect the metel wires through the plastic coating and didn't no if there was a special one for electrics, that's why I was going to get the stud finder cuz it should find the wooden supports and I was going to use a 5mm drill bit with a 6mm raw plug. I was just asking advise to make sure this was correct


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

You need to use the same size drill bit as raw plug... the idea is that this slides in to the wall easily, and when you screw into it it expands to jam itself in if you get my meaning


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was going to use smaller drill bit because on the packet for the shelf the instructions it says to use a smaller drill bit for a tighter more secure fit and I'm getting some raw plugs for plaster board, but I will do as u say and use the same size thanks


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

i cant believe theres a thread on how to put a shelf up for god sake some people need a good shake :bash:


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

lisadew24 said:


> use a smaller drill bit for a tighter more secure fit


im sorry i know this is a serious thread, but some of your replies are making my day today.

:lol2:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

My shelf has been up for 2 weeks it hasn't fallen down and I didn't get a shock, to presto why do I need a shake for asking how to put up a shelf not like school teaches you how to do it and if I asked how to build a viv or a snake rack I bet you wouldn't say that or is it just because I'm a woman and you think I can't do thinks for my self, at least now I know and I can do it for my self


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

lisadew24 said:


> *My shelf has been up for 2 weeks it hasn't fallen down and I didn't get a shock, *to presto why do I need a shake for asking how to put up a shelf not like school teaches you how to do it and if I asked how to build a viv or a snake rack I bet you wouldn't say that or is it just because I'm a woman and you think I can't do thinks for my self, at least now I know and I can do it for my self


Well done, im glad it all went alright. 

You'll be making your own furniture next. 

dont worry about others, they are just trying to widn you up. 

Jay


----------

